# MTL advance setup, Nautilus 2, eleaf iStick query



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Hi...
I please need assistance in the following matter:
I started vaping 4 years ago, and due to personal issues, stopped about two years ago. Recently I had a heart attack and I know I have to start again vaping.

I started two months ago vaping again and moved into the pod system and nic salt route (aspire breeze 2 and 25mg salts). I haven't smoked in a month, but a month ago I started realizing the pod and salt system wasn't helping as a permanent device. Luckily I still had 3 x Eleaf Istick 20/30watt rechargeable battery kits from when I started and 3 Aspire Nautilus mini tanks. So I bought BVC 1.8ohm coils and 12-18mg normal juices, and at this stage I prefer them over the salt nics, probably old school loving the throat hits.

My question is that after 2 years not using these Istick batteries would they still be save to use in the long term, they still charge and hold a day to day and a half on 2000mha capacity. I normally vape on 4 - 4.8V (8.8 - 11W) settings on these VV/ VW batteries/mini mods.
I'm looking to replace the mini tanks with new nautilus 2 tanks as after two years the bases had a lot of gunk at bottom and in the process of cleaning them, I found the springs mounted on base had all broken in half or partly, but they still seem to work, should I go on with them or should I replace them? Looked on all SA websites, no replacement base sections.

My issue is not finding any battery/mod that falls within the 20-40 Watt range as I think 50/60 W is an overkill for me, and those available do not have the display/led screen with VV/VW settings and also not a big fan op pen styles. It does seem in the time I stopped vaping there has been a move away from MTL advanced kits and a move to sub ohms, and now these mini kits for salt nics, which is not working for me, only kit I could clearly find in S.A was the Aspire Zelos 50w kit, which seems to have issues also on the battery/mod section i.t.o. charging pins.
And I get mixed feedback, some say the mini tanks better then the nautilus 2 and visa versa.

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

i think most starter kits can go fairly high with watts these days, you are going to struglle to find starter kits that are not pod systems that work in that low Watt range only.

here are some starter kit options i've found online:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geek-vape-lucid-80w-kit-with-lumi-mesh-tank.html
https://www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-swag-80w-starter-kit.html

http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-amnis-mesh-kit
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-pico-x-kit

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/simple-ex-squonk-kit

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/vapor-storm-puma-baby-80w-box-mod
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/mods/products/geekvape-flint-aio-mtl-kit-1000mah


The Pico's and the Swag kits are good starter mods and people use them often.


most of these kits can be bought with the mods alone at lower prices, the best is to have a look around, see what is in your budget and then ask on the forum for opinions from the people that have used them.

Good luck, and welcome back to the stinkie-free life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (5/4/19)

Have a look at the following MTL Starter kits that will work great with high free base Nic. 

*Geekvape Flint MTL Kit* - heard good things about it. 

*OBS Cube MTL Kit* - also gets rave reviews 

*Uwell* *Whirl* *20 & 22* *Kit* - Haved tried these kits in person, being Uwell they give awesome flavour. 

All of these seem to give better flavour than the pod systems but still use replacement coils so you retain the ease of use and don’t have to worry about rebuilding coils and wicks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Elmien (5/4/19)

Here is a MTL kit with a mod that only goes up to 40W: https://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-coolfire-mini-zenith-d22-kit.html

I have seen some reviews on Youtube for it and it looks like it could be a good kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Elmien said:


> Here is a MTL kit with a mod that only goes up to 40W: https://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-coolfire-mini-zenith-d22-kit.html
> 
> I have seen some reviews on Youtube for it and it looks like it could be a good kit.



Hi Elmien.

Sorry forgot how to highlight/quote avatar names.
I have seen this, but did a search and if I remember correctly coils search only gave Vapeking as supplier, so that is a issue.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi Elmien.
> 
> Sorry forgot how to highlight/quote avatar names.
> I have seen this, but did a search and if I remember correctly coils search only gave Vapeking as supplier, so that is a issue.



put an @ sign and then start typing the name, they should appear as you are typing @Smokey_Robinson

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi Elmien.
> 
> Sorry forgot how to highlight/quote avatar names.
> I have seen this, but did a search and if I remember correctly coils search only gave Vapeking as supplier, so that is a issue.



That's a pity. It would be nice if they made standard or cross compatible coils for these types of tanks. Probably won't be that good for the manufacturers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Have a look at the following MTL Starter kits that will work great with high free base Nic.
> 
> *Geekvape Flint MTL Kit* - heard good things about it.
> 
> ...



Hi @CaliGuy .
Thanks for reply.

OBS cube is currently out with budget.

UWell Whirl, only issue I have is the fact the tank has no bottom section and coil is inserted directly on battery, use to separate tank and battery.

Geekvape Flint: seriously liked the look, and size. And it has constant voltage? Seems you have 3 voltage settings and unlike other starter kits keeps vaping constantly at that voltage no matter the battery charge. Seems like a good tank also. Issue is some say the coils don't hold but that was mostly with the first 1.8 ohm ones and not the newer 1.2 ohms that might last longer. Only bad things is I could only locate 2 suppliers of coils?

Thanks again for your advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Elmien said:


> That's a pity. It would be nice if they made standard or cross compatible coils for these types of tanks. Probably won't be that good for the manufacturers.[/QUO
> 
> @Elmien also thought so did try and look, couldn't find compatibility?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> i think most starter kits can go fairly high with watts these days, you are going to struglle to find starter kits that are not pod systems that work in that low Watt range only.
> 
> here are some starter kit options i've found online:
> 
> ...




Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn , glad to be back

Geekvape Lucid : tank is disposable - me no like, otherwise seriously would have taken it @ price.
Vaporise Swag : Sub ohm setup? R750 and then another R200 for batteries and R150 for charger @ price.
Eleaf Amis : Will do research, looks interesting
Eleaf Pico X : same as swag
Simple Squonk : scared of squonk types, never used them
Vapor storm puma : awesome if battery was with it I could pare it up with a Nautilus
Geekvape Flint MTL: That does seem to be the best @ price???

Many thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

@Elmien also thought so did try and look, couldn't find compatibility?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (5/4/19)

I have an Istick 30 that has been in use for the last 3years plus and is still works fine. Good battery that iStick for MTL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Does seem toss up between Geekvape Flint MTL vs Uwell Whirl 22 (20 battery @ 750mha not gonna work).
Anybody used both and views?


----------



## Elmien (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Elmien also thought so did try and look, couldn't find compatibility?



I did a search and the only compatible coils are from Innokin. None of them readily available in South Africa, unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

picautomaton said:


> I have an Istick 30 that has been in use for the last 3years plus and is still works fine. Good battery that iStick for MTL



@picautomaton , jip loved them so much I bought 3 those days. Also bought those protective sleeves for them and even that adapter that allows you to bend over the atomizer on top for a more compact storage when carrying around. But removed them as they kept on giving "no atomizer" read out with them even when tank was on, so went back to original setup.

I see your setup is a nautilus 2? Did you also use a mini before that? How does the improved version compare? Maybe I just need to get new tanks/Atomizers and go on with my isticks.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Elmien said:


> I did a search and the only compatible coils are from Innokin. None of them readily available in South Africa, unfortunately.
> View attachment 162805



@Elmien I have 2 x Innokin Gladius tanks still in working condition, took a chance to look for coils in S.A - no luck. Could even found coils for my old kangertech aerotank mega, and of course old dependable BVC coils of Aspire.


----------



## Elmien (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Elmien I have 2 x Innokin Gladius tanks still in working condition, took a chance to look for coils in S.A - no luck. Could even found coils for my old kangertech aerotank mega, and of course old dependable BVC coils of Aspire.



It looks like Innokin products, in general, are very scarce in South Africa. It's strange. Maybe they are just not very popular here.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (5/4/19)

@Smokey_Robinson just my thoughts. If your iStick batteries are holding charge then there’s no real need to replace them. I usually buy my batteries in bulk and the current set that I just started using was bought just over 2 years ago, and they work fine.

If you are handy with a screw driver you can replace the batteries. There are videos on YouTube detailing the process.

On the Nautilus, I’ve used both the Mini and the Nautilus 2. I prefer the Nautilus mini over the Nautilus 2 by a long way. You can still get them new at The Vape Guy.
https://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-Atomisers/Clearomiser-Tanks-atomisers/Aspire-Nautilus-Mini

Having said all that, I understand the need/want to upgrade to a more modern setup. I don’t have any experience with the newer setups, so no advice there.

All the best with your Vaping journey moving forward.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @picautomaton , jip loved them so much I bought 3 those days. Also bought those protective sleeves for them and even that adapter that allows you to bend over the atomizer on top for a more compact storage when carrying around. But removed them as they kept on giving "no atomizer" read out with them even when tank was on, so went back to original setup.
> 
> I see your setup is a nautilus 2? Did you also use a mini before that? How does the improved version compare? Maybe I just need to get new tanks/Atomizers and go on with my isticks.....



Welcome back @Smokey_Robinson !

Those iSticks are legendary devices
I am still using my iStick20 with an Evod1 daily for MTL stealth vaping when out and about. And in the mornings - when I cant do direct lung hits. With 18mg Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze and extra menthol added. Works like a charm. That iStick20 of mine has been going for about 4 years or so - not a single problem. 

I'd say keep with those iSticks of yours if you can. They are so great and a fantastic size. And the fact you have 3 of them is a big bonus.

Maybe just get some MTL tanks - cant really advise you here on ones with commercial coils (other than my Evod1) because for MTL I mainly use the Reos and rebuildable tanks (Rose MTL and Siren 2)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Smokey_Robinson just my thoughts. If your iStick batteries are holding charge then there’s no real need to replace them. I usually buy my batteries in bulk and the current set that I just started using was bought just over 2 years ago, and they work fine.
> 
> If you are handy with a screw driver you can replace the batteries. There are videos on YouTube detailing the process.
> 
> ...



@Blu_Marlin.

Thanks for your feedback, so if I understand you correctly I can open the iStick 20/30 watt and take out old batteries and replace with new ones?
Sounds awesome but being newbie I think I'd give you a jingle the day I find charging capacity gone.

I honestly have 3 nautilus mini's and replacing them will run R1500 it seems, I have started pondering the idea to contact suppliers that do stock the mini and asking them if they could get 3 bases, as the rest is available in the country. Or ask my brother in law in UK to buy and ship them....I like the bottom coil vs top coil of newer model, and seems leakage is more and gurgling issues also on newer model.

Thanks again.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

My main issue with the tanks are, I did not clean them as I should have 2 years ago, and the base section where the coils fit, underneath had some serious gunk that collected and well I washed them under meduim hot water, cleaned them and mostly the gunt went. The issue here is there seems to be a very small spring at the bottom of the base, that seems to act like an almost pressure plate for 510 pin on the outside side of tank bottom where it connects with 510 pin of battery/mod you screw it into. All of them broke halfway or less but when I place them on the Isticks except one, that broke halfway (to scared - not sure what will happen) they do seem to work. Any technical guys with tank building can tell me if those springs will be issue later on, or am I vaping a time bomb? Should I go ahead and replace base sections ASAP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Smokey_Robinson !
> 
> Those iSticks are legendary devices
> I am still using my iStick20 with an Evod1 daily for MTL stealth vaping when out and about. And in the mornings - when I cant do direct lung hits. With 18mg Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze and extra menthol added. Works like a charm. That iStick20 of mine has been going for about 4 years or so - not a single problem.
> ...



Thanks, appreciated @Silver......somehow stumbled on your thread postings of nic poisoning. A real eye opener, and wake up call for me vaping high ml.

Great to hear those iStick go that long, mine stood in corner and collected dust, but it was open, ventilated room temp and never charged them in the time and thus far, so good.

Ja it seems my issue is getting a MTL tank that holds same respect and options like the nautilus mini, which surprisingly seems still to be a legend after my 3 years absence.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Guys any suggestions on which local suppliers would be able to import base and go the extra mile?

If all fails I could go this way:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3052/10012191/5163300

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aspire-N...re-Part-Replacement-100-Genuine-/112275456582

http://www.vapeking.com.au/aspire-nautilus-base-replacement-mini-regular/

https://triple7vaping.com/products/56-aspire-nautilus-mini-base-hardware-with-rubber-gasket/

Just find it hard to believe with all our local suppliers that there is not a few basis lying around collecting dust......hell, I'll even take second hand ones if they are clean and of course the bloody springs work


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

@Smokey_Robinson , this is also a great price for a great little mod with a whole bunch of coils. I wanted to get it for myself, but sadly my Financials changed a bit and other things took priority. It's fair game till month end, if it's still available then, I'm taking it 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/i-just-x-sealed-in-the-box-35-ec-coils.t57425/#post-770244

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

What juices are you mainly vaping @Smokey_Robinson ?


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

Silver said:


> What juices are you mainly vaping @Smokey_Robinson ?



@Silver Honestly at this stage using 25mg of Pods and salts (RY4, appelkoosie) and Liqua 18ml (Two mints, American blend). Not lots of choice if you like 12 - 18mg normal e juice, most likely also give VapeKing's high nic home brand a try, as VapeJunction and Vapeking is close to me when I do shopping in Potch, but do also order...Many of the local companies I used to support sadly only seems to producing DL juice for sub ohms @ 0,3,6mg....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Hi @Smokey_Robinson 

Look that Nautilus Mini is still a super tank and thats why I think one or two vendors still sell it. Not easy to find other MTL commercial coil tanks that beat it hugely I think.

Here's what I would suggest 

Firstly, contact @BumbleBee at The Vape Guy and check if he might be able to assist you in sourcing those bases. You never know he might just be able to. 

Then, put up a Wanted advert in the Classifieds Wanted subforum:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/wanted/
Even if you can get an old Nautilus Mini, you can use its base.

I would also suggest putting up a thread in the "Who has stock subforum" 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/

I dont think its a good idea to buy 3 bases from the overseas sites. It will either get delayed by SAPO here for months or if you pay DHL delivery it will negate the cost benefit of getting just the bases. I think DHL fast delivery would be around $50 or thereabouts.

If all the above fails, I would suggest getting maybe one or two of the new Nautilus Minis from The Vape Guy. 

Then perhaps down the line get a rebuildable MTL tank. And perhaps a Pico mod. 
So what I am suggesting is instead of having your 3 Nautilus Minis running - you could have 2 of them running and another vape setup - over time.

I got my Rose MTL also from the Vape Guy. Lovely little tank and it has a great flavour. It even comes with 4 prebuilt coils and you just wick it with your own cotton. Better flavour than the Nautilus Mini and you will save a lot in the long run not buying the commercial coils. To give you an idea - I am running Havana Nightz in my Rose MTL. I have been doing that for about 6 months and I am only on the second coil (out of 4) that came with it. I rewick about every 30ml of juice. Which takes me about 5 minutes. Easy tank to rewick. And we will show you how - its really not difficult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Silver Honestly using 25mg of Pods and mods (RY4, appelkoosie) and Liqua 18ml (Two mints, American blend). Not lots of choice if you like 12 - 18mg normal e juice, most likely also give VapeKing's high nic home brand a try, as VapeJunction and Vapeking is close to me when I do shopping in Potch, but do also order...Many of the local companies I used to support sadly only seems to producing DL juice for sub ohms @ 0,3,6mg....


Lots of 12mg Freebase Nic options available these days. Give Wiener Vape - Good Boy a go if you want an absolutely stunning Ry4 experience. Panama is also a great juice From them available in 12mg freebase. Then, J-E-L has also brought most of their range to freebase MTL and Nic Salts. Naeem is an excellent juice maker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Silver Honestly at this stage using 25mg of Pods and salts (RY4, appelkoosie) and Liqua 18ml (Two mints, American blend). Not lots of choice if you like 12 - 18mg normal e juice, most likely also give VapeKing's high nic home brand a try, as VapeJunction and Vapeking is close to me when I do shopping in Potch, but do also order...Many of the local companies I used to support sadly only seems to producing DL juice for sub ohms @ 0,3,6mg....



There is now a bit of a resurgence to MTL and some of the juice vendors are launching their juices in higher strengths again (and in salt nic format). But in normal nic they are offering MTL versions - 12mg on offer by some of them.

And then you get vendors like All Day Vapes and Vapour Mountain that can mix you the juice in whatever strength you like all the way up to 18mg. There are bound to be good juices from a few vendors that you would like that would work very well for you in MTL.

Also check with The Vape Guy as well. He makes his own juices too and some of them I have tried are fantastic. I am sure he could offer it to you in the strength you like.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (5/4/19)

@Silver and @Dela Rey Steyn .

Many thanks for your input, advice and time with me being a semi newbie again. Silver will follow your advice, and contact Vapeguy and maybe 2 other suppliers on two bases....see what happens. Rewick and build-able coils make me scared but I need to take the DIY route sooner or later, will try your option once I have my feet firm on the ground with two setups working and breeze 2 as backup while driving and fly fishing.
Thanks for juice info Dela Rey Steyn, will contact them, and Silver also. Nice kit, Dela Rey Steyn, but holding onto my iStick setup with nautilus for now.....might buy the Geek Vape flint down the line if the coil suppliers increase, still a new kit, maybe something else better or affordable might come in the new MTL revival....seems my timing to return was good 

Awesome thanks again guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/19)

Great to hear @Smokey_Robinson 

Don't worry I promise you the rebuildable route is not hard. You will pick it up quickly. So much so that after your first few tries you will say 'I can't believe i didn't do this earlier'. Also a good idea to go to a vape Shop and they can help you in person the first time so you see how it's done.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (5/4/19)

I wouldnt give up on nicsalts before trying a 50mg. Have you yet? Three to 5 puffs and I'm sorted for another half hour.

Regarding batteries, I think I remember mooch stating that a fully charged battery stored will degrade by about 1% per year. Something like that. So as long as they still work I see no reason to replace them. Merely rewrap.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/19)

Spyro said:


> I wouldnt give up on nicsalts before trying a 50mg. Have you yet? Three to 5 puffs and I'm sorted for another half hour.
> 
> Regarding batteries, I think I remember mooch stating that a fully charged battery stored will degrade by about 1% per year. Something like that. So as long as they still work I see no reason to replace them. Merely rewrap.



The issue with the nic salts @Spyro is the lowish throat hit. Ie you get the cumulative nic loading which stems the cravings but with limited throat hit while taking the puff itself. This is something I have observed for myself too. Obviously it is different for each person but I suspect Smokeys requirement is similar to mine. 

Smokey's batteries are the little iStick mods, not rewrappable 18650s

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/4/19)

My personal opinion, for someone that recently had a heart attack, you should maybe consider trying really hard to go on 6mg nic and get it down to 3mg as quick as possible.
Im pretty sure I did not see a vapeshop in Viljoenskroon last time as was there so if you always have to drive 50km to buy something or order coils etc its costing more. So do the build your own coil and wick, its cheap and easy. A roll of wire and pack of cotton will cost R200 and can last a year, and you will get better flavour. Just do the maths on what youre bought coils cost, plus these bases that you want to replace and shipping etc, and maybe just buying another mtl tank or two will work out cheaper,

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> Look that Nautilus Mini is still a super tank and thats why I think one or two vendors still sell it. Not easy to find other MTL commercial coil tanks that beat it hugely I think.
> 
> ...



@Smokey_Robinson I agree with @Silver that the Nautilus is great and, depending on which coil you use, it can be used for either freebase or nic salts. @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy stocks both types of coils (different ohmage). And I also agree that the best is to contact Bumblebee. I buy all my mods and coils from him as he really listens to what a customer's requirements are and doesn't try to sell you something which won't be right for *you.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

@Silver @Smokey_Robinson 

@BumbleBee sells the Nautilus tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> i think most starter kits can go fairly high with watts these days, you are going to struglle to find starter kits that are not pod systems that work in that low Watt range only.
> 
> here are some starter kit options i've found online:
> 
> ...



@Dela Rey Steyn @Smokey_Robinson I'm sorry to say but I wouldn't get the Amnis. I have it and for me it gives no flavour, and the battery lasts for about 3 hours only. But if you're interested in buying it from me @Smokey_Robinson you're welcome to PM me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyro (6/4/19)

Silver said:


> The issue with the nic salts @Spyro is the lowish throat hit. Ie you get the cumulative nic loading which stems the cravings but with limited throat hit while taking the puff itself. This is something I have observed for myself too. Obviously it is different for each person but I suspect Smokeys requirement is similar to mine.
> 
> Smokey's batteries are the little iStick mods, not rewrappable 18650s




I hear you on that. Sorry, thought this was a standard pico.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (6/4/19)

Silver said:


> The issue with the nic salts @Spyro is the lowish throat hit. Ie you get the cumulative nic loading which stems the cravings but with limited throat hit while taking the puff itself. This is something I have observed for myself too. Obviously it is different for each person but I suspect Smokeys requirement is similar to mine.
> 
> Smokey's batteries are the little iStick mods, not rewrappable 18650s



@Silver 

Jip, old school love my throat hits, doesn't matter the flavor. Nic salt work, but I found myself chasing the TH with salt and then sucking on salts of 25mg for 5minutes, and getting dizzy/ headaches.....not sure if it is due to restricted flow of breeze 2 or very light nic OD.

Love my box shaped kits, no fan of pen styles....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (6/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Smokey_Robinson I agree with @Silver that the Nautilus is great and, depending on which coil you use, it can be used for either freebase or nic salts. @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy stocks both types of coils (different ohmage). And I also agree that the best is to contact Bumblebee. I buy all my mods and coils from him as he really listens to what a customer's requirements are and doesn't try to sell you something which won't be right for *you.*



Ok so here is my question.....

I have standard 1.8ohm BVC coils in my tank, so what prevents me from using nic salts in them? What will happen, because the ohms are over 1.0 ohms. Anybody please tell me?


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Silver
> 
> Jip, old school love my throat hits, doesn't matter the flavor. Nic salt work, but I found myself chasing the TH with salt and then sucking on salts of 25mg for 5minutes, and getting dizzy/ headaches.....not sure if it is due to restricted flow of breeze 2 or very light nic OD.
> 
> Love my box shaped kits, no fan of pen styles....


@Smokey_Robinson , That’s Nic overdose for sure, or pulling a Silver. One of the reasons I do not do nic salts or high nic. Weaned myself down to 2mg, and happy here as I love the flavour, so tend to take more drags more often, yet can go an couple of hours without any problems.

I can see no problem with the 1.8 ohm coils and salts, unless you do a 5 min session chasing the throat hit again. That’s where the danger lies. Imho you need a freebase high nic in a MTL setup for that TH you seems to chase with @Silver , no problems with that but you need the right tools for it, you don’t swat a mozzie on your face with a spade. 

Many happy clouds to you and keep going, but be carefull with those nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

@Room Fogger

Many thanks, I tend to use the breeze 2 and nic salt when on the move and in town, and at home have one nautilus mini on a iStick and another on a (don't laugh) a innokin gladius tank both with liqua 18mg (free base?) at home and vaping that for 5-10 minutes at a time, and it has helped reducing headaches. Think I will finish two 30ml bottles and switch to freebase completely....more for me vaping longer and looking for some TH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

My kits....serious blast from the past 

But I kept them.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Silver said:


> Welcome back @Smokey_Robinson !
> 
> Those iSticks are legendary devices
> I am still using my iStick20 with an Evod1 daily for MTL stealth vaping when out and about. And in the mornings - when I cant do direct lung hits. With 18mg Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze and extra menthol added. Works like a charm. That iStick20 of mine has been going for about 4 years or so - not a single problem.
> ...



I fully agree with you on this advice @Silver.
@Smokey_Robinson just get a mtl tank or tanks. A good mtl tank is the twisp Vega tank. People don't hold on to these and for some reason it works for me. I had a glass issue but managed to fix it my way and it didn't leak yet.
Maybe you can post some pics of the tanks spring sections you are asking about and see what we can come up with in the meantime.
I tried Nic salts too and it just irritated my throat and lungs. And as you can see on the pic. I like a high wattage mtl so the pod systems is also not an ideal all-day vape although I use it throughout the day, I still feel that something is missing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> My kits....serious blast from the past
> 
> But I kept them.....
> View attachment 162878



Ah and i spot the mighty Innokin MVP2
That was a legendary device indeed. Had two of them in daily use then transferred them to my wife (well she annexed them). They worked for about 4 years then the internal battery got tired and it wasnt showing the same life. But what an awesome mod! Big respect. Perfect for low power MTL.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Ok so here is my question.....
> 
> I have standard 1.8ohm BVC coils in my tank, so what prevents me from using nic salts in them? What will happen, because the ohms are over 1.0 ohms. Anybody please tell me?





Room Fogger said:


> @Smokey_Robinson , That’s Nic overdose for sure, or pulling a Silver. One of the reasons I do not do nic salts or high nic. Weaned myself down to 2mg, and happy here as I love the flavour, so tend to take more drags more often, yet can go an couple of hours without any problems.
> 
> I can see no problem with the 1.8 ohm coils and salts, unless you do a 5 min session chasing the throat hit again. That’s where the danger lies. Imho you need a freebase high nic in a MTL setup for that TH you seems to chase with @Silver , no problems with that but you need the right tools for it, you don’t swat a mozzie on your face with a spade.
> 
> Many happy clouds to you and keep going, but be carefull with those nic salts.


Those coils are in the Aio? Same coils for both i guess? 
If it's in the mini tanks it should be OK for the salts too but on something like 7-12 watt. Anything higher would bring you heartache and headaches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Ok so here is my question.....
> 
> I have standard 1.8ohm BVC coils in my tank, so what prevents me from using nic salts in them? What will happen, because the ohms are over 1.0 ohms. Anybody please tell me?



@Smokey_Robinson You are using the correct ohms for nic salts . Nic salts must never be sub-ohmed i.e. below 1 ohm.

Furthermore, nic salts must never be vaped at a wattage higher than about 10 - 12W (12W max). Nic salts contain a chemical called benzoic acid which is released at *high wattages* and it is harmful.

*Bottom line for nic salts:

- Coil should be 1 ohm or higher *(unless you're using the EGO AIO ECO, which takes a 0.5 ohm coil, but the device was designed specifically for nic salts and the output wattage is only 7W)
*
- Wattage must not exceed 12W (this is very important)*

And then you're good to go!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Silver said:


> Ah and i spot the mighty Innokin MVP2
> That was a legendary device indeed. Had two of them in daily use then transferred them to my wife (well she annexed them). They worked for about 4 years then the internal battery got tired and it wasnt showing the same life. But what an awesome mod! Big respect. Perfect for low power MTL.



@Silver 
Jip I paired the MVP2 with monster kangertech mega aerotank on 4.5ml.... really suprised the SOCC coils can still work in the tank and be bought. Lovely tank when it works, but always had some leakage somehow when replacing coils or refilling tank, so not seeing it as option now. But used the mvp 2's powerbank function with last eskom load shedding episode and got cellphone from 5% - 55% after hours charge so still working.

Just sad about my two innokin gladius tanks.....had a last coil from those days and using it now.....really looked for coils, but seems there has been a version 2 tank and innokin has downgraded supplies in S.A.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Resistance said:


> Those coils are in the Aio? Same coils for both i guess?
> If it's in the mini tanks it should be OK for the salts too but on something like 7-12 watt. Anything higher would bring you heartache and headaches.



@Resistance 

Hi, not sure.....the coil of breeze Aio pod looks different and chunkier then the bvc coils, i'm used to.....ordered the bvc coils from vape junction and had only this description: "



 Nautilus Mini BVC Coil (Singles) × 1
1.6ohm


Not sure if these are the upgrades or still same old coils from days I started vaping.
Jip I normally vape freebase with mini/istick combo between 8-13 watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Resistance said:


> I fully agree with you on this advice @Silver.
> @Smokey_Robinson just get a mtl tank or tanks. A good mtl tank is the twisp Vega tank. People don't hold on to these and for some reason it works for me. I had a glass issue but managed to fix it my way and it didn't leak yet.
> Maybe you can post some pics of the tanks spring sections you are asking about and see what we can come up with in the meantime.
> I tried Nic salts too and it just irritated my throat and lungs. And as you can see on the pic. I like a high wattage mtl so the pod systems is also not an ideal all-day vape although I use it throughout the day, I still feel that something is missing.



@Resistance ..... like your setup, looks modern, especially the mod/battery section!!! Here are pic of bottoms of nautilus tanks....sorry to scared to open them more and damage seal rings, but like I said the springs in middle of bottom have all broken partly or at least half of the original length of what the springs total length was.

Pod/ nic systems work for me on the go.... but when funds allow might go against my taste and buy a pen style like the Uwell or Geekvape Flint as I think they are still better then the pod systems and compact enough to carry around?

Sorry just add, on picture you can see top one has more then half of spring clearly but lower bottom the spring has broken lower down and is almost same lever or below middle section ridge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/4/19)

@Smokey_Robinson have you had a look at vaporize. Co. Za? Check in the sale section under bargain bin, a plethora of old type atties and spares/coils to accompany them. Have you seen this @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @Resistance
> 
> Hi, not sure.....the coil of breeze Aio pod looks different and chunkier then the bvc coils, i'm used to.....ordered the bvc coils from vape junction and had only this description: "
> 
> ...


 Hi I have seen coils that look like this but for the life of me can't remember.
Good news is the spring is to ensure good contact to the coil and can still work without the springs being broken off and all. 
Take the bottom of the coil and pull it out slightly before you insert and screw down. About 1mm.
This should buy you enough time till you can find bases.
My other option is for you is to replace the positive pin yourself or get someone to do it for you,but by no means is this a train smash. As long as the rubber grommet is intact you should be good to vape up a storm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Smokey_Robinson have you had a look at vaporize. Co. Za? Check in the sale section under bargain bin, a plethora of old type atties and spares/coils to accompany them. Have you seen this @Silver ?



Good idea. Can't remember about bases I know they had the glass replacements with the metal mesh Armour thing.


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

It looks the same as the Nautilus Aio coils.


----------



## Silver (7/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Smokey_Robinson have you had a look at vaporize. Co. Za? Check in the sale section under bargain bin, a plethora of old type atties and spares/coils to accompany them. Have you seen this @Silver ?



Good point @Dela Rey Steyn 
I do recall seeing a lot of older school gear once on @vaporize.co.za 

Check it out @Smokey_Robinson 

Vaporize.co.za is a supporting vendor here on the forum and has been for many years. Pieter the founder can also help you out. Perhaps get in touch with him too to check what they have. They are based in Cape Town

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GSM500 (7/4/19)

You can still get Nautilus coils here, for nic salts and freebase nicotine as well as the nautilus mini tank. This is a cheap alternative to the nautilus mini from the same manufacturer and takes the same coils.

I would definitely look into buying 22 to 24mm MTL RTA. They are amazing and make Vaping so cheap. Vandy Vape berserker, Digiflavor Siren 2 and so many others are outstanding pieces of kit and stay with 12 to 18mg freebase nic for the throat hit if this is what you are looking for in your vape experience. An MTL RTA on a istick Pico has been my go to device for years. 

Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/4/19)

If you decide to try out coil and wick yourself, then for 400 mandelas you can get a mod, battery and rda
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-simple-ex.t58249/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> You can still get Nautilus coils here, for nic salts and freebase nicotine as well as the nautilus mini tank. This is a cheap alternative to the nautilus mini from the same manufacturer and takes the same coils.
> 
> I would definitely look into buying 22 to 24mm MTL RTA. They are amazing and make Vaping so cheap. Vandy Vape berserker, Digiflavor Siren 2 and so many others are outstanding pieces of kit and stay with 12 to 18mg freebase nic for the throat hit if this is what you are looking for in your vape experience. An MTL RTA on a istick Pico has been my go to device for years.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks bro! I will also look into it


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi I have seen coils that look like this but for the life of me can't remember.
> Good news is the spring is to ensure good contact to the coil and can still work without the springs being broken off and all.
> Take the bottom of the coil and pull it out slightly before you insert and screw down. About 1mm.
> This should buy you enough time till you can find bases.
> My other option is for you is to replace the positive pin yourself or get someone to do it for you,but by no means is this a train smash. As long as the rubber grommet is intact you should be good to vape up a storm



@Resistance 

Thanks a million, helps a lot your info on the spring issue, will look at bottom of coil pulling out - this seems easiest for this technical dumb-wit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Smokey_Robinson have you had a look at vaporize. Co. Za? Check in the sale section under bargain bin, a plethora of old type atties and spares/coils to accompany them. Have you seen this @Silver ?



@Dela Rey Steyn 

Many thanks I will contact them @vaporize.co.za tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Resistance said:


> Good idea. Can't remember about bases I know they had the glass replacements with the metal mesh Armour thing.



I went on their online shop, not posted as item their, might be in the redundence bin or something, find out tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

GSM500 said:


> You can still get Nautilus coils here, for nic salts and freebase nicotine as well as the nautilus mini tank. This is a cheap alternative to the nautilus mini from the same manufacturer and takes the same coils.
> 
> I would definitely look into buying 22 to 24mm MTL RTA. They are amazing and make Vaping so cheap. Vandy Vape berserker, Digiflavor Siren 2 and so many others are outstanding pieces of kit and stay with 12 to 18mg freebase nic for the throat hit if this is what you are looking for in your vape experience. An MTL RTA on a istick Pico has been my go to device for years.
> 
> Hope this helps



@GSM500 many thanks...

I saw the K3 atomizer and only issue with it is....lots of glass construction. Already lost two glasses on minis before buying "male organ" glass- styled protective steel top for them. Once I'm more in tune and have someone in the Potch/Klerksdorp area to assist I would look at the rda and building own coils route for sure....but now I need to stay focused on not going back to cancer sticks, and getting the best out of my oldish but still working kits that should be enough for the next few months, maybe even a year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (7/4/19)

Resistance said:


> It looks the same as the Nautilus Aio coils.



I went on a few websites including aspire.....seems lots of aspire kits, tanks and even pods still use the bvc coils. So logically I should be able to use same coils guys use in their nautilus AIO device also in my mini tank.....love aspire @ compatibility.


----------



## Room Fogger (7/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @GSM500 many thanks...
> 
> I saw the K3 atomizer and only issue with it is....lots of glass construction. Already lost two glasses on minis before being "male organ" glass- styled protective steel top which I bought for them. Once I'm more in tune and have someone in the Potch/Klerksdorp area to assist I would look at the rda and building own coils route for sure....but now I need to stay focused on not going back to cancer sticks, and getting the best out of my oldish but still working kits that should be enough for the next few months, maybe even a year.


Put some rubber bands around then, I use atty savers, round rubber, but normal elastic bands work just as fine. Saved one or two glasses allready, and also dit it for outside mod and attires, Allthough they get hot, keeps the scratches to a minimum.

Good luck in your endeavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Fran (8/4/19)

Don't want to hijack your thread but does anyone have some experience with the "*ELeaf Basal Kit*"?

Its not to pricey?
https://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-basal-kit


----------



## Room Fogger (8/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> Don't want to hijack your thread but does anyone have some experience with the "*ELeaf Basal Kit*"?
> 
> Its not to pricey?
> https://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-basal-kit


@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked



Yes @Room Fogger I have one! (and @The_Fran FYI)
How may I help?


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> Don't want to hijack your thread but does anyone have some experience with the "*ELeaf Basal Kit*"?
> 
> Its not to pricey?
> https://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/eleaf-basal-kit



@The Fran It's actually a good price. Do you think that you can get a decent mod for much less than that?? and the Basal is a beauty! It looks just like the pic on @BumbleBee's (The Vape Guy).


----------



## Room Fogger (8/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Yes @Room Fogger I have one! (and @The_Fran FYI)
> How may I help?


You have a beaut of a Basal @Hooked ,and with having used it virtually daily I know you will be able to give @The_Fran better info regarding it. Can still remember your first photo of it with the sun striking it at sundown I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> You have a beaut of a Basal @Hooked ,and with having used it virtually daily I know you will be able to give @The_Fran better info regarding it. Can still remember your first photo of it with the sun striking it at sundown I think.



Gosh you have a good memory @Room Fogger! Here's the pics to which you refer. Actually I don't use it daily but I still love it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spongebob (8/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> @GSM500 many thanks...
> 
> I saw the K3 atomizer and only issue with it is....lots of glass construction. Already lost two glasses on minis before buying "male organ" glass- styled protective steel top for them. Once I'm more in tune and have someone in the Potch/Klerksdorp area to assist I would look at the rda and building own coils route for sure....but now I need to stay focused on not going back to cancer sticks, and getting the best out of my oldish but still working kits that should be enough for the next few months, maybe even a year.


Who mentioned potch/klerksdorp 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (10/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @The Fran It's actually a good price. Do you think that you can get a decent mod for much less than that?? and the Basal is a beauty! It looks just like the pic on @BumbleBee's (The Vape Guy).



So I really want to get something to use free base nic 12mg MTL but some of these tanks are almost the price of that combo.
Is that a good buy or should i add a few bucks and go the RTA route?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (10/4/19)

This works for me. Airflow is perfect and I can set to wattage desired. Currently got 9mg and 12mg and I figured out this wattage works best for me on 20mg salts too.so I'm still working on my previous statement that Nic salts just irritate my throat and lungs. I just needed to find the settings that work for me. 
You need to find a Rta that works for you or you'll just end up waisting and eventually selling it again. 



The_Fran said:


> So I really want to get something to use free base nic 12mg MTL but some of these tanks are almost the price of that combo.
> Is that a good buy or should i add a few bucks and go the RTA route?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> So I really want to get something to use free base nic 12mg MTL but some of these tanks are almost the price of that combo.
> Is that a good buy or should i add a few bucks and go the RTA route?


You have a couple of options, I had a Basal tank that I used on a pipe and it was good. Have to buy coils but they were not too expensive, but I wasn’t using it all the time. The Basal has a built in battery so you may have to charge often, but high ohm coils should give a decent vaping time interval.

If you go the rta route there are positives and negatives, you have to rebuild and recoil, but lower cost and in most instances better flavour. Also depends if you allready have a mod for it to go on, I presume you want to use it as a additional or will this be your adv. If is is as a second, the Basal is a small mod with a very good commercial MTL tank and coils that give good flavour and wil be good as a back up in my eyes. If it is for your adv I would rather match existing mod with a Siren 2 or similar good MTL rta. 

More info will give us all a better understanding why you want this, so better advice can be forthcoming.

Let us know and we can see if we can help.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> So I really want to get something to use free base nic 12mg MTL but some of these tanks are almost the price of that combo.
> Is that a good buy or should i add a few bucks and go the RTA route?



I hear what you're saying @The_Fran and I suggest that you discuss it with @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy - just PM him and he'll answer all your questions, as I'm far from being an expert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (11/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> You have a couple of options, I had a Basal tank that I used on a pipe and it was good. Have to buy coils but they were not too expensive, but I wasn’t using it all the time. The Basal has a built in battery so you may have to charge often, but high ohm coils should give a decent vaping time interval.
> 
> If you go the rta route there are positives and negatives, you have to rebuild and recoil, but lower cost and in most instances better flavour. Also depends if you allready have a mod for it to go on, I presume you want to use it as a additional or will this be your adv. If is is as a second, the Basal is a small mod with a very good commercial MTL tank and coils that give good flavour and wil be good as a back up in my eyes. If it is for your adv I would rather match existing mod with a Siren 2 or similar good MTL rta.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Room Fogger So i need a mod yes currently only have squonk mods. I will look at my local vape shopies if they have the coils for the Basel. If there is no local supply i'd rather just go with the Siren 2 or Rose rta. I really don't mind building and wicking (actually satisfying while watching series).

Thanks for the help, I'm not yet sure if it is going to replace my everyday setup. All i know is when the drinks are going i want something stronger.

I have a Rincoe Ceto but that i will give to the wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> Thanks @Room Fogger So i need a mod yes currently only have squonk mods. I will look at my local vape shopies if they have the coils for the Basel. If there is no local supply i'd rather just go with the Siren 2 or Rose rta. I really don't mind building and wicking (actually satisfying while watching series).
> 
> Thanks for the help, I'm not yet sure if it is going to replace my everyday setup. All i know is when the drinks are going i want something stronger.
> 
> I have a Rincoe Ceto but that i will give to the wife.


If you have squonk mods, just go buy a Vapefly galaxies rdta. Regarded by many as one of the best attys there is. You can squonk on it and you are sorted.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## The_Fran (11/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you have squonk mods, just go buy a Vapefly galaxies rdta. Regarded by many as one of the best attys there is. You can squonk on it and you are sorted.



That my friend is also an option.
Where does one buy one of these?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> That my friend is also an option.
> Where does one buy one of these?



https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/galaxies-mtl-squonk-rdta/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> That my friend is also an option.
> Where does one buy one of these?


https://www.vapeking.co.za/vapefly-galaxies-mtl-squonk.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

That's just a quick search on google, They seem to be very popular, lots of places out of stock


----------



## Room Fogger (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> That my friend is also an option.
> Where does one buy one of these?


If you get it you won’t be sorry, I run one on my RSQ and it is really satisfying and easier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Fran (11/4/19)

Lol yeah places that stock them is out of stock


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

@The_Fran , found another one:
http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.z...ct/1267-vapefly-galaxies-mtl-squonk-rdta-blue


----------



## The_Fran (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @The_Fran , found another one:
> http://www.mrandmrshydesvapour.co.z...ct/1267-vapefly-galaxies-mtl-squonk-rdta-blue



Have you bought from them in the past? Never heard of them.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

The_Fran said:


> Have you bought from them in the past? Never heard of them.



Plenty of times, I make a point of it to drive through to Benoni when i go to PTA just to visit their shop. Bought my first Squeezer mech squonk from them when they were still operating out of their house, bought my Wotofo Nudge mech squonk from them when they moved to their first Shop, and will be visiting their new location when I go through again in a couple of weeks, Richard and Denise are salt of the earth people

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

